# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  قصة الذي احتلم في المدرسة.........!؟وم ن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا

## أبو أحمد العنزي

هذا مقال الشيخ عبد الحميد رميته في موقع أنا المسلم
1- إن الاحتلام بالنسبة للرجل علامة من علامات البلوغ .
2-إن الاحتلام يوجب الوضوء الأكبر بالنسبة للصلاة , ولكنه لا يفسد الصيام ولايبطله .
3- إن الرجل يحتلم أكثر بكثير من المرأة .
4- إن علامة الاحتلام عند الرجل أو عند المرأة هو رؤية الماء عندالاستيقاظ .
5- إن الرجل عندما يحتلم , هو يرى ماء في الغالب , ومنه فيجب عليه الغسل .
6- إن المرأة – إناحتلمت – لا ترى في الغالب ماء , ومنه فليس عليها اغتسالٌ .
7- إن الرجل يحتلمُ قبل الزواج أكثر مما يحتلم بعد الزواج 
وأذكر أنني ومنذ حوالي 35 سنة كنتُ تلميذا في الثانوية وكان عمري حوالي 17 سنة , وكنتُ أدرس في ثانوية لا يصلي فيها إلا بضع تلاميذ ( أقل من 10 تلاميذ ) , وكنت داخليا . وليس في الداخلية حمام بل هناك فقط مراحيض – أكرمكم الله – وقاعة كبيرة وواسعة يستعملها التلاميذ الداخليون للغَسل في الصباح وقبل النوم مساء وللوضوء الأصغر ( بالنسبة لمن يصلي ) . ولقد كنتُ متكاسلا أحيانا في أداء الصلاة ( التي بدأتُـها وعمري حوالي 8 سنوات ) في وقتها , ولكنني عندما وصلتُ إلى الثانوية أصبحت مواظبا على أدائها في الوقت غالبا والحمد لله . وكنت في الثانوية محافظا بشكل عام على أداء كل الصلوات في وقتها , بما فيها صلاة الصبح . ومن أجل أداء صلاة الصبح في الوقت كنتُ أستيقظ في بداية الوقت الاختياري للصبح وأتوضأ خفية , حتى لا يلاحظ المراقبون علي ذلك فيمنعوني لأنهم يعتبرون صلاة الصبح في وقتها مخالفة للنظام الداخلي للثانوية , ويمكن أن تكون سببا في إيقاظ سائر التلاميذ الداخليين ( ! ) .
والذي كان يقلقني في صلاة الصبح في وقتها :
ا- ليس هو أداءها في وقتها بوضوء أصغر لأن هذا أمر عادي تماما .
ب- وليس هو كذلك أداءها بوضوء أكبر , لأن هذا أمر شبه عادي . لماذا شبه عادي ؟!. هو " شبه عادي" لأنني أغتسل مضطرا إما في المرحاض – أكرمكم الله - الضيق حيث في هذا النوع من الاغتسال نوع من الحرج , وإما في القاعة التي يغسلُ فيها التلاميذ وجوههم ويتوضئون فيها الوضوء الأصغر (lavabo ) , وهي قاعة واسعة ومكشوفة أغتسلُ فيها من الجنابة – قبيل صلاة الصبح - ويدي على قلبي خوفا من أن يدخلَ علي أحدٌ فيجدني شبه عار , فضلا عن العقوبة التي يمكن أن تسلط علي لو رآني أحد المراقبين ( أو المستشارين التربويين ) أغتسل !!!.
قلتُ : الذي كان يُقلقني في صلاة الصبح ليس هذا ولا ذاك , وإنما الذي كان يقلقني هو فترة معينة كانت تقارب الشهر ( 30 يوما ) كنتُ أحتلمُ فيها في كل ليلة وأغتسل فيها صبيحة كل يوم قبل الصبح بإحدى الطريقتين المحرجتين . وخطر لي في ذلك الوقت وبسبب مشكلة الغسل في كل يوم , خطر لي خاطرٌ شيطاني أن أترك الصلاة كلية , ولكن عقلي الصغير في ذلك الوقت وثقافتي الدينية وإيماني المتواضع , كل ذلك عصمني ومنعني من ذلك 
[ والحمد لله أولا وأخيرا ] , وقال لي [ يا عبد الحميد إن الشيطان هو من وراء الاحتلام في كل ليلة , إن هدفه هو تركك للصلاة , فلا تقع في فخه يا عبد الحميد , ولا تتركه ينتصر عليك . يا عبد الحميد إنه الشيطان لعنه الله , ولا تنس أن "كيد الشيطان كان ضعيفا" ]. 
ولذلك أصررتُ على الاغتسال في كل يوم وعلى صلاة الصبح في وقتها في كل يوم وعلى المحافظة على الصلوات كلها في وقتها , وسألتُ الله أن يكون معي وأن يخفف عني . استمر الأمرُ علي حوالي شهر ثم فرَّج الله عني ورجعتُ إلى حالتي الطبيعية العادية .
وتعلمتُ من ضمن ما تعلمتُ في ذلك الوقت من تلك التجربة البسيطة جملة مسائل منها : 
1-أن من طلب الأجرَ من الله لا بد أن يدفع الثمنَ " ألا إن سلعة الله غالية . ألا إن سلعة الله : الجنة ". ولا أجر – عموما – بدون جهد بدني أو نفسي أو روحي أو أدبي أو أخلاقي أو...
2- أن اللذة التي يجدها المرء في الطاعة أعظم بكثير من التي يمكن أن يجدها في المعصية .
3- أن المتعة التي يجدها المرء في بذل الجهد أعظم بكثير من التي يمكن أن يجدها في التكاسل والتهاون .
4- أن "من يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب" .
والله أعلم بالصواب .

----------


## أحمد الشهري

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

